# prayer meetings and kids...



## Reed (Jul 22, 2004)

So what do you do with squirrelly kids during a prayer meeting?

Option one: take them out, discipline them, bring them back in (repeat if neccessary)

Option two: not bring them

Option three: have something for the kids to do while the parents and adults and older kids are praying?


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 22, 2004)

I like option #3 (perhaps Awana)


----------



## Reed (Jul 29, 2004)

*awanas?*

javascript:emoticon('')
Detective
correct me if I'm wrong... but isn't Awana's kind of dispensational and Arminian in its theology?


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 29, 2004)

I'm not sure. I meant that type of program for kids (memory verse, catechism, bible stories, etc) not a specific program.

By the way Reed, could you click on the Signature requirements in my signature and set up your signature? Thanks


----------

